# All day sun in Wellington



## BlueBear (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been in Welly a few weeks now, out in a flat share Houghton Bay. I have started looking for my own place and would like some advice as to what area of Welly get 'all day sun'. Also what area are considered to have the dampest houses. So far I have picked a few area that I feel are suitable which include Thorndon and Mt Victoria.


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I lived in Thorndon for 7 months and really loved it. I think it is a great district which is perhaps reflected in the high prices! I think a lot of Wellington house suffer from damp, but perhaps a common problem across NZ. As regards sunny weather you do get some great days in Wellington but if you want fantastic sun go over to Nelson or do what I did and move to Auckland!


----------

